# menace in the woods



## shadowranger02 (Jan 8, 2009)

has anyone seen any sign of wild pigs while out after bunnies and squirrels? we need to eradicate them from our wilderness areas. any info would be great. thanks


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

look under the thread in the general hunting section. updated feralpig thread, there are lots of pages with sightings, and just overall ideas of how to get rid of them.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

double ought buckshot should be a good start...


----------



## shadowranger02 (Jan 8, 2009)

been to that thread several times but was trying to get some info from small game hunters as they are still out in the field.


----------

